
Deep learning helped scientists discover a novel antibiotic - panabee
https://www.quantamagazine.org/machine-learning-takes-on-antibiotic-resistance-20200309/
======
panabee
The article sugarcoats some terms to increase readability. Here's the paper if
you want raw spinach:
[https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(20)30102-1?_re...](https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(20\)30102-1?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS0092867420301021%3Fshowall%3Dtrue)

